# F150 Supercrew Mild SQ build



## deviate2112 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Today was officially my first day of what will be a simple SQ set up in my 2006 F150 Supercrew. I received the final piece of the puzzle Friday. I say "Start" because it's going to take me a few weeks to install culminating with my good friend Shane coming in to visit from Atlanta the first week of December. 

System will consist of a Alpine CDA-117 HU, HAT's new Unity components, Massive-Audio NX5 and a bunch of FatMat deadener. I'm going to be building/modifying a center console subwoofer cabinet for (2) 10" woofers and still integrate the armrest. ...I say today was the start, I ran my power through the firewall and along the middle of the cab, built and painted my amp board, took out the rear seat of the truck where everything will be mounted. I'm also planning on building some tweeter pods out of some pvc to mount up and back on my dash. 
I'm be posting as I move along with the process. Tomorrow I think I'm going to start on the tweeter pods..trip to Home Depot...one question I have in regards to the tweeter position...should they be aimed at me or away...I guess that's on axis of off...I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to that. 





































*


----------



## silversound (Feb 5, 2010)

Gonna be a nice set up, keep the pictures coming


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

What are those woofers in the pic? They look beefy!


----------



## deviate2112 (Jul 29, 2010)

ecbmxer said:


> What are those woofers in the pic? They look beefy!


They are beefy...they are from a DIY home subwoofer that started life as a Polk audio dual 10's in a sealed box with a 1000W partsexpress amp...I'll look closer to see if there's a brand or model..I don't remember where I got them...7 or so years ago...There are just what I had laying around...I'll see how they sound but new subs weren't in the budget


----------



## deviate2112 (Jul 29, 2010)

*I got some decent work done today..got my back wall Phat Matted..I also consulted with my buddy and we are going to forgo the tweeter pods and try and keep the tweets as close to the mids as possible. here are a couple pics of the deadener. *









My little helper



























This was my first time working with Fat Matt product...I must say it was a piece of cake...I started out using my Heat gun but quickly went to a Hair Dryer and that worked great!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Gonna keep an eye on this. I have an '03 F150 HD supercrew I'm looking to do a stealth install this coming Spring.


----------



## deviate2112 (Jul 29, 2010)

bigbubba said:


> Gonna keep an eye on this. I have an '03 F150 HD supercrew I'm looking to do a stealth install this coming Spring.


*I'm really anxious to see how my subwoofer/center console turns out, I haven't started it yet...it's just in the design faze right now. I took out my "center" Jump seat, that's where the sub box will be but I still want to use the folding stock top console..*


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

My truck came with a rear center console, but because it is a limited edition I don't want to modify it and am looking to build one that looks just like it. There was a thread, either on this site or another one, that a guy had build a very nice center console sub box with 2 10" subs firing down. I have been looking for that thread for 2 weeks and have not found it yet.


----------



## DiMora (Nov 14, 2011)

Lookin' good, Michael!

Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## deviate2112 (Jul 29, 2010)

DiMora said:


> Lookin' good, Michael!
> 
> Can't wait to hear it!


Welcome DiMora!! I can't wait, I should be doing the CDA-117 this Friday...


----------



## deviate2112 (Jul 29, 2010)

*No new pics, but I did make a purchase today. I've got some Q-logic kick panels coming..I had planned on fighting with the Molex connectors but after research on here decided to take the easy way out. I do plan on modifying them with some deadener and maybe a Tupperware bowl enclosure..so now I wait!! I'm hoping the weather this weekend will be good. I've got an appointment Friday for my HU install (free instal) they are going to drop the rca's and remote turn-on when they have my dash apart.*


----------



## DiMora (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey Mike,

I had a look around...and posted up a thread of my old-school stuff that you've seen. You will no doubt recognize the Saturn rig!

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...o-question-dumb/117686-new-guy-saying-hi.html

I did a bad thing too - I ordered up some Q-forms last night as well for the V-Tec (That's what I am going to call it from now on, Yo. It just kicked in, Yo!). Even though I know how to build-em from scratch, and I know how flimsy Q-forms are stock, I can't get over how -awesome they look...so I'm going to fiberglass the back-sides. :laugh:


----------



## deviate2112 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Well a few things to report today. On Friday I had my Alpine CDA-117 HU installed...local dealer had it on sale at about the same price a Ebay with free install..all went well and let me say that it far exceeds my expectations!! I can't believe how good the factory speakers sound now...that just means when I do get the system it's going to sound excellent indeed. 
My Q-forms arrived on Friday...they sent the wrong color but I got such a good deal I'm just going to keep them and spray'um I may have a slight problem and maybe a fellow F150 owner can chime in...on my Passenger side kick area I have a big ass fuse box which is not leaving me much room for the qforms with speaker..I may need to do a minor relocate of the box if possible
I did manage to finish all my cable runs to the back wall and started one of the qforms. I'm going to cut the openings I need then paint them light grey before Phat Matting them, most likely tomorrow. *








cables run








Fuse box issue








Hard to see in this...but on the left is the qform without speaker
























Love the Dremel!! 








and oh by the way...found out my truck DOES NOT fit in my garage...bummer..LOL


----------



## boogeyman (Jul 1, 2008)

I dont know if you planned on this or not but, I would put some modeling clay on the back of the q-forms kickpanels to add weight. It will make a significant improvement to the sq. I am very interested in this build......keep pics coming.


----------



## DiMora (Nov 14, 2011)

Looking good, Deviate2112.

Looks like the cutting of the Q forms went well.

Can you pull the cover off of that fuse box and gain clearance?


----------



## deviate2112 (Jul 29, 2010)

*I'm on it tomorrow...I'm hoping to finish cutting the holes and start painting them..before I do i'm going to do a dry fit to see what kind of room I have..and ya, take off the fuse cover..here's hoping it'll be enough!! *


DiMora said:


> Looking good, Deviate2112.
> 
> Looks like the cutting of the Q forms went well.
> 
> Can you pull the cover off of that fuse box and gain clearance?


----------



## deviate2112 (Jul 29, 2010)

boogeyman said:


> I dont know if you planned on this or not but, I would put some modeling clay on the back of the q-forms kickpanels to add weight. It will make a significant improvement to the sq. I am very interested in this build......keep pics coming.


*I'm going to be Fat Matting the back sides of the Qforms after I paint them...some time this week I'm hoping*


----------



## deviate2112 (Jul 29, 2010)

*I got some decent work done today in between watching the Lions...(it's all tied up at the moment)
I finished cutting the mid holes in the qforms and painted them up...I used some plastic primer then hit them with a flat grey primer...then finished them off with a clear to give them a little sheen..they were a little flat after the primer coats. I also got my back wall carpet on and ran the wires through some hole...and mounted my amp board. 
Upon further inspection I think the Passenger qforms with the Fuse cover off will fit. I'm going to deaden them this week with some Fat Matt and possibly mount the drivers. I'm going to surface mount the tweets. . *








primer stage








A little clear action...still wet








































That last pic is to give you an idea of the factory color...I think it turned out good...I painted the one factory piece (passenger side) that is going to be attached to the qforms...
Back wall Amp board..


----------



## DiMora (Nov 14, 2011)

Looking good, Michael...nice progress.

That was smart to paint he adjacent factory plastic pieces. That gives ya the fade...like Vanilla Ice had on the sides when he was rollin' with in his five-point-ohhhhh


----------



## deviate2112 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Did a little work today...getting so close but just so busy...and with darkness coming so early..I'm having issues getting things done. 
I deadened the Q-forms..hooked up the x-overs..I do have some questions to the DIY Gods..
*


























Ok..here is my question...I have these things called "Boom Matt" they are to be placed behind a midbass driver..they are supposed to help with sound...I'm thinking of mounting them on the q-forms behind the midbass driver...here are a couple pic's 



















You can see in the second pic...they foam sticks out just a bid...I would trim that bit off..put some silicone around the foam and q-form..then screw the speaker/foam to the Qform..what'cha think

and last a pic of the xovers mounted...it was getting too dark to clean up the wires..tomorrow between Lions game and dinner maybe..


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

don't do that. if anything you want to vent the kicks into the crumple zone or area behind the kick you don't wannt to seal it off like that.


----------



## deviate2112 (Jul 29, 2010)

*After speaking to Dimora..I have decided to forgo the foam boom matt...*


Horsemanwill said:


> don't do that. if anything you want to vent the kicks into the crumple zone or area behind the kick you don't wannt to seal it off like that.


----------



## DiMora (Nov 14, 2011)

Coming along nicely Deviate!


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Yes! Definately deaden the q-forms and do not use the foam baffles. Like stated above pack modeling clay a good half inch thick behind where the woofer is mounted... it helps a lot. The more you deaden those the better. And you should have gotten some SEM factory match paint and the paint would match seemlessly. go on their site and look up the code for your factory matched color. Looks great so far! subscribed!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

deviate2112 said:


> *After speaking to Dimora..I have decided to forgo the foam boom matt...*



Good idea


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

FartinInTheTub said:


> Yes! Definately deaden the q-forms and do not use the foam baffles. Like stated above pack modeling clay a good half inch thick behind where the woofer is mounted... it helps a lot. The more you deaden those the better. And you should have gotten some SEM factory match paint and the paint would match seemlessly. go on their site and look up the code for your factory matched color. Looks great so far! subscribed!


X2...exactly....all of the above will help improve the sound quality and appearance


----------



## deviate2112 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Finished one of the Qforms today...mid and tweet mounted..and did a dry fit...supposed to be nice tomorrow, I've got all I need for my center console to take shape..I'm hoping to get most of that done along with the other Qform...pic's will follow...in the mean time... *


----------



## deviate2112 (Jul 29, 2010)

*A quick update today, I started the center console and finished my other Qform...I should get the majority of the console done tomorrow...here come the pics*



























the factory jump seat arm rest originally had two metal brackets, one on each side...the sub box was a bit too wide, so I just took the driver side bracket off...I'm going to bolt it to the box..should be plenty stable..
the metal feet for the box came from IKEA..they have tons of crap like that...they give about 3 inches of air space..








This shot is from the front...I'm going to make a bracket using the factory bolts you can see in this pic..


----------



## DiMora (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks good, Deviate...progressing nicely.

I can't wait to hear it!

At the rate you are going, it will be up and running by the time I arrive.


----------



## dode (Jan 18, 2009)

always good to see f150 installs. Maybe it will get me to do something with mine some day.

John


----------



## deviate2112 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Finished up the console today minus installing the subs...installed the Passenger side Qform..it's a tight fit with the mid and the fuse box but it fit. *









*factory covers...*









The HVAC box is in a crappy location..


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Yup... That driver pointing directly *at* it is looking for trouble  

Kelvin


----------



## deviate2112 (Jul 29, 2010)

subwoofery said:


> Yup... That driver pointing directly *at* it is looking for trouble
> 
> Kelvin


Yup, I'm just not sure if I'm going to be able to do anything about it...here's hoping TA helps


----------



## Maximilliano (Aug 14, 2011)

Love the sub enclosure. I just installed a 1999 Expedition Console in my F150 and Im struggling on getting an enclosure built for under the rear bench of my ext cab.


----------



## deviate2112 (Jul 29, 2010)

*I'll update with some pictures tonight...Yesterday I wired and hooked up the Driver side Qform...not real happy with that side, my size 12's are going to be a problem I'm afraid. The Qform has a small hole where your supposed to use a self taping screw to secure it to the back (firewall side)..but there is no room for me to get in there to do it..or to get good weight behind the drill..so I'm not sure what I'm going to do about that...it only helps hold the whole damn thing in so it doesn't move....duh! I'm hoping to finish the ground and power today...may fire the sucker up...then I just need to pull the center console and wire up the subs...getting so close...I need to start thinking about what my first song will be... *


----------



## silversound (Feb 5, 2010)

coming out really nice


----------



## DiMora (Nov 14, 2011)

Come on man, post up the grand finale!

It sounds great, Mike...and it was a pleasure helping you set it up.

I know that as you tweak it, it will only get better.

Guys, this rig, hands down is one of the best sounding systems I have heard. It is proof that it doesn't take complexity nor a ton of money to sound awesome!

Deviate takes his time and really does a lot of research when he selects his gear, and this one really turned out sweet.

Off to more cold weather in MSP, my friend...enjoy your snow!

D-out! (err, after some de-icing and delays, I predict)


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a '03 F150 Harley Davidson Edition and was following this thead to see and hear about the results. I to was considering the Q-forms but wasn't sure how they would sound being blocked by the AC unit on the passenger side. I woud definately like to see some more pics and hear final thoughts.


----------



## deviate2112 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Finished up the install this weekend, big thanks to Dimora for giving me a hand and his diagnosis on a minor little problem..at one point when we were tweeking he stopped and said.."man this is so much fun" I'm 43 and I hope I never get tired of this...smart!! 

So the system...we did our calculations on the TA...all I can say is I'm hooked...TA is without a doubt worth every penny. As we were tweeking it you could hear the sound stage go from Left floor...raise up to dead center about 3 feet outside my window...simply awesome! And as for the hvac being in the way of the R front...not an issue, tweeking the TA took care of any issue. I'm bridging the NX5 running it 3 channels...I've now been doing minor eq tweeks and it's coming along very nice..I'm just about done on that end. I played some Medeski, Martin & Wood today...and soundstage is exactly where it's suppose to be...John Medeski's keyboard in front Left, bass guitar is center Right and drums far right, I've seen these guys many times...that's the way it's supposed to be...
For ****'s and giggles next up was some "Bro-step" a group called Skrellix..it's kinda like techno..but a little more anger..I must say, this is by far the cleanest, loudest system I've had..I can't say enough good stuff...next up was some Billy Cobham, and unbelievable drummer..I had one of my employees who is also a drummer and used to run a sound board in a few bands...he just sat there shaking his head...he had never heard anything as articulate in the low-end..he left with a huge smile on his face...

All N all, for a simple 2.1 channel system I couldn't be happier..thanks to Dimora for the tweeking fun weekend and to Superdave for the Massive gear!! *


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

These are the systems that I truly enjoy reading about. Thumbs up to you sir.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

That's awesome to hear and is getting me motivated to get mine going. 

Also, when driving keep your wallet in your left pocket. I erased my credit card once by sitting that close to my subs. Just a thought.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Do you have any pictures of the Q-Logic installed on the driverside? I think it was mentioned the concern of how cramped it was. I'm trying to decide if this is the same route I want to go and want to see how it looks.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Yes, Billy Cobham is good. Great install and glad you're happy!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

i do love a good HAT build  very nice stuff, but what did you do for the other set of channels?


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

eviling said:


> i do love a good HAT build  very nice stuff, but what did you do for the other set of channels?


In the huge paragraph somewhere it says he bridged the amp. not a bad idea, keep "some" headroom haha.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

MTopper said:


> In the huge paragraph somewhere it says he bridged the amp. not a bad idea, keep "some" headroom haha.


yeah i tend to miss those, and than i whine about peaple seeing all the demo pictures i use and thinking its my work lol but yeah i figuired he bridged it. that's not as bad of an idea as it sounds, the head room is pretty decent than. but really uneeded in a build like this IMO but i dont know exactly what he wishes to achieve. but he should of done 2 way with a quasy passive system :laugh: with maybe some L3's, that'd sound nice.


----------



## deviate2112 (Jul 29, 2010)

*I'll try and get out today and take a few driver side pic's, there's not a lot of room on that side but you just have to be careful. The Qforms were not my first choice but I just didn't want to deal with the Molex connectors. I'm not running a rear stage, to me you don't really need it if you set up the system correctly, I hear music all around me when it's recorded good. I also called and spoke to HAT, they told me the unity speakers love power..so I bridged the 5 channel running it 3 channel mode, sound great!*


----------



## DiMora (Nov 14, 2011)

eviling said:


> yeah i tend to miss those, and than i whine about peaple seeing all the demo pictures i use and thinking its my work lol but yeah i figuired he bridged it. that's not as bad of an idea as it sounds, the head room is pretty decent than. but really uneeded in a build like this IMO but i dont know exactly what he wishes to achieve. but he should of done 2 way with a quasy passive system :laugh: with maybe some L3's, that'd sound nice.


Needed? 

Is anything in aftermarket car audio really "needed"

I do not believe in having too much power. 

Just because you have the power to barbecue your voice coils doesn't mean you will choose to do so. Having more power on tap than you will ever use means tighter transients, better driver control, tightness, shimmering highs, deeper, tighter bass, and more sparkle and glitter. Those last parts were for Deviate2112.


----------



## deviate2112 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Here are a couple Driver side pics, like I said...it's tight but...you do when you have to for sound..."it's better to look good than to feel good" *


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow...that does intrude into the footwell area. I agree on the door molex issue. Not wanting to tackle that either. My only concern for me is that my interior is all black and these will be hard to see and they may receive a lot of incidental abuse by people who don't even see that they are there. Appreciate the pics, gives me something to think about.


----------



## DiMora (Nov 14, 2011)

WatchTheSpeakeeeeeerrrrrrrrrr!!!!!



<-------Oh, and a DERP for Fritz


----------

